# Pineapple



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

According to this article Stopping Dogs From Eating Poop, it's a teaspoonful for a small dog. They also suggest pumpkin, which he may prefer.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

When I first brought Ryker home he did the same thing. I tried the commercial stuff, pumpkin, etc but pineapple worked! I added the canned crushed in juices (no syrup) to his food. For a small dog less than a teaspoon goes a long way! Good luck! Oh, and using "leave it" also helps a lot.


----------

